# Sick or possessed?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

A friend sent this vid to me asking if I knew what is wrong with this chicken. I know it is under a year old, and other than possible impacted crop, have no idea what advise to give. Any help from the forum? 




Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That video sucks. Not clear enough to see what the bird is doing. That arched neck suggests something going on with the trachea. Can't see if its mouth breathing or not. 

And you know the drill, what has this owner done to do an over all check of the bird? What findings, other than this video?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe something caught in the throat and it can't breathe.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it's neck broken? Seems like its head is just kind of hanging there. Poor thing


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I had better video, but can't post it on here. Well, she got home and now, the chicken is all normal, I go with something caught in throat!


Jim


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

glad its back to normal


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

i would say she got a bit of devil in her. chickens by natures are good creatures, pure in heart.. that is simply the reaction of some evil goat juju.. the chicken being so pure in heart instantly convulses until it yaks the devil right out


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That's funny.


Jim


----------

